# Sound Bar Help



## Zaspera (Jan 29, 2013)

Disclaimer: I don't know much about TVs and audio. I am all done gaming on the computer and focusing on setting up my home theater for movies and console gaming (PS3 at the moment).

Right now I have a Vizio E422VLE (http://store.vizio.com/lcd-hdtvs/e422vle.html). I'm looking at adding some sort of an audio setup. I'm thinking a Bluray home theater boxed system or a sound bar. For soundbars, does SRS Truvolume really work? I'm hoping to keep it around $100-120. Can anyone help me pick one? I'm not an audiophile or anything, but I'd like a better experience when watching movies or gaming when the wife and kids aren't home. Thanks as usual TPU.

*Offtopic*: I'm not a fan of my stock remote and the sensor in the TV. I'm not sure if it's the remote or the TV itself, but the angle of the sensor is horrid. Would a new remote like Logitech help that a bit?


----------



## Zaspera (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been doing some reading and looking at other website forums. I was told to think about something other than a HTiB and look at a 15wpc T-amp with good speakers. Can anyone suggest a good T-amp?


----------



## CJCerny (Jan 29, 2013)

Dayton Audio DTA-100a


----------



## Zaspera (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm liking that amp. Thank you. I have a few questions though.

1) Looks like only 1 input, so how do I go about using it for the PS3 and TV? Do I input the PS3 to the tv and input the TV to the amp? So when the PS3 is on it plays PS3 sounds and when it is off, it plays the TV sound?

2) It has red/black "RCA" outputs. Does this hinder what I can use for speakers? I'm used to "speaker wire" speakers. Is there a way to use them with these ports or do I need speakers with these RCA-looking ports? Are banana plugs my answer?

Also, any decent speaker suggestions? I'm hoping for taller speakers that I can put next to the TV stand while still not lighting my wallet on fire.


----------

